
Ask HN: What are some alternatives to HN? - _vya7
Specifically, sites where you can post links and comment on them, but with a focus on technical topics.<p>EDIT: it&#x27;s okay if it&#x27;s not a popular (yet) site, just looking for all the options<p>EDIT2: this isn&#x27;t a complaint about HN, just asking<p>EDIT3: please post them in auto-link format, thanks a ton
======
ColinWright
[http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs)

~~~
ufmace
With the requests pinging around here, I'll say it explicitly - I'm a member,
and I'm happy to send an invite to any active HNer.

~~~
trentmb
Hey! I had to write a FizzBuzz routine for my lobsters invite.

~~~
ufmace
I was on that Reddit thread too. I wrote one even after the guy giving them
out said you didn't really have to.

Thought about doing it here, but, this being HN, I'd probably start getting
FizzBuzzes in something unreadable like Brainfuck or Perl, plus 20 other
languages I've never heard of.

Reddit's so big and diverse, I don't know that I'd accept somebody into
Lobsters just based on reddit history, but a decent HN history/karma seems
good enough for me.

------
wwwwwwwwww
[http://dis.4chan.org/prog/](http://dis.4chan.org/prog/)

[http://boards.4chan.org/g/](http://boards.4chan.org/g/)

try not to enjoy yourself too much

~~~
babby
Ugh, /g/ is pleb-filled unfortunately. The majority of the threads illicit
facepalms because the crowd there, while not as bad as Redditors, politically,
are quite shallow in their expertise. Simply put, a lot of nerds who don't
really know a lot, especially when it comes to what hackernews specializes in.
It's likely due to it being the only place on 4chan people feel their
desktop/tech support thread fits on.

------
shill
Reddit subreddits are great.

[http://reddit.com/r/programming](http://reddit.com/r/programming)

[http://reddit.com/r/linux](http://reddit.com/r/linux)

[http://reddit.com/r/python](http://reddit.com/r/python)

[http://reddit.com/r/django](http://reddit.com/r/django)

etc...

~~~
est
Still remember proggit was shit and people created r/coding.

Moderation changed that.

~~~
sixthloginorso
There's barely any blogspam anymore on proggit, and if some manages to get
through, it gets the customary tar-and-feathers treatment which even good
submissions receive, only with more abundant, and hotter tar.

------
excitom
The old classic: [http://slashdot.org/](http://slashdot.org/)

~~~
coupdejarnac
The alternative Slashdot movement has gained steam in the past week or so:
[http://soylentnews.org/](http://soylentnews.org/)

Good news for me: I improved from a 4 digit slashdot id# to a three digit
number on the new site. :/

------
Mandatum
[http://lesswrong.org](http://lesswrong.org) "Less Wrong is an online
community for people who want to apply the discovery of biases like the
conjunction fallacy, the affect heuristic, and scope insensitivity.."

~~~
tedks
Less Wrong is an online community for people who like misogyny, discussion
thereof, and oneupmanship via the wide array of in-references.

And according to their own surveys, they aren't very successful at debiasing,
either.

------
markkat
[http://hubski.com/tag?id=technology](http://hubski.com/tag?id=technology)

[http://hubski.com/tag?id=linux](http://hubski.com/tag?id=linux)

[http://hubski.com/tag?id=programming](http://hubski.com/tag?id=programming)

[http://hubski.com/tag?id=math](http://hubski.com/tag?id=math)

[http://hubski.com/tag?id=physics](http://hubski.com/tag?id=physics)

[http://hubski.com/tag?id=economics](http://hubski.com/tag?id=economics)

etc.

------
mmphosis
[http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/](http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/)

[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammingLanguages/](http://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammingLanguages/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/coding/](http://www.reddit.com/r/coding/)

------
SkyMarshal
IRC.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7161236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7161236)

~~~
ionwake
Brilliant! Thanks

------
turnersr
[http://www.reddit.com/r/REMath/](http://www.reddit.com/r/REMath/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/ReverseEngineering/](http://www.reddit.com/r/ReverseEngineering/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/lowlevel/](http://www.reddit.com/r/lowlevel/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/vrd/](http://www.reddit.com/r/vrd/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/systems/](http://www.reddit.com/r/systems/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/math/](http://www.reddit.com/r/math/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/types/](http://www.reddit.com/r/types/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/dependent_types/](http://www.reddit.com/r/dependent_types/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Coq/](http://www.reddit.com/r/Coq/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/](http://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/](http://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/fsharp/](http://www.reddit.com/r/fsharp/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/scala/](http://www.reddit.com/r/scala/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/](http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammingLanguages/](http://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammingLanguages/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/](http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/PhilosophyofMath/](http://www.reddit.com/r/PhilosophyofMath/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/AcademicPhilosophy/](http://www.reddit.com/r/AcademicPhilosophy/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/PhilosophyofScience/](http://www.reddit.com/r/PhilosophyofScience/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/](http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IPython/](http://www.reddit.com/r/IPython/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/statistics/](http://www.reddit.com/r/statistics/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/](http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/museum/](http://www.reddit.com/r/museum/)

~~~
Widdershin
I made a multi-reddit out of most of these and some more mentioned in this
thread in case anyone wants one.

[http://www.reddit.com/user/Widdershiny/m/hackernews](http://www.reddit.com/user/Widdershiny/m/hackernews)

~~~
grimgrin
An alternative, 100x uglier version:

[http://reddit.com/r/AcademicPhilosophy+Clojure+coding+compsc...](http://reddit.com/r/AcademicPhilosophy+Clojure+coding+compsci+cpp+crypto+dataisbeautiful+dependent_types+DepthHub+Design+fsharp+gamedev+hackernews+haskell+linux+lisp+lowlevel+lua+MachineLearning+math+netsec+ocaml+opengl+PhilosophyofMath+PhilosophyofScience+programming+ProgrammingLanguages+Python+REMath+ReverseEngineering+scala+startups+statistics+systems+types+vrd)

Maybe someone would prefer it linked this way, though.

~~~
wslh
lol, I didn't know that you can practice algebra with Reddit!

------
krapp
[http://pastebin.com/8Bcaaw2M](http://pastebin.com/8Bcaaw2M)

~~~
sp332
sites which appear to be using the actual HN code:

([http://coinspotting.com/](http://coinspotting.com/)) [Coinspotting | Hacker
News for cryptocurrencies]

([http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/)) [DataTau | Hacker News
for data scientists]

([http://firespotting.com/newest](http://firespotting.com/newest))
[Firespotting |Hacker news for ideas]

([http://www.medtechnologynews.com/](http://www.medtechnologynews.com/)) [Med
Technology News | Hacker News for medical technology]

other layouts:

([http://inbound.org/](http://inbound.org/)) [Inbound | Hacker News for
marketing]

([http://pullup.io](http://pullup.io)) [Pullup.io | Hacker News for people who
can contribute to a Node.js codebase]

([http://www.producthunt.co](http://www.producthunt.co)) [Product Hunt |
Hacker News for products]

([http://news.makerland.org/](http://news.makerland.org/)) [Maker News |
Hacker News for DIY/Making]

([http://lamernews.com/](http://lamernews.com/)) [Lamer News | Hacker News
with... lameness I guess]

([http://www.woodspotting.com/](http://www.woodspotting.com/)) [Woodspotting |
Hacker News for wood]

~~~
krapp
Oh, thanks. When I posted it all it got auto-killed.

~~~
sp332
Yeah, I had to try a few times and I still don't know why it finally worked. I
even tried to find out which site got it killed but I have no idea.

------
swordswinger12
Not quite what you were looking for, but a damned interesting site nonetheless
- [http://www.aldaily.com/](http://www.aldaily.com/)

------
krogsgard
The Digg technology tag is actually pretty good.

[http://digg.com/tag/technology](http://digg.com/tag/technology)

~~~
collyw
I used to love Digg around 6 or 7 years back. Then it quickly descended into a
childish load of name calling nonsense. Is it back to being normal now...?

------
srik
Subreddits aside, I have taken a liking towards Designer News -

news.layervault.com

~~~
WickyNilliams
I'd love an invite if anyone has one. One of my open source projects appeared
on there in the past, a lot of people were asking "can it do this?", "how do i
do that?" type of questions. It was super frustrating not to be able to
respond to people with the answer they wanted because I didn't have an account

~~~
catinsocks
You can register at specific times without an invite (like right now)
[https://news.layervault.com/users/new](https://news.layervault.com/users/new)

Otherwise if you click the sign in link you get: Designer News is a place
where the design community meets. Registration is open 12PM to 3PM Eastern or
until available accounts are exhausted.

~~~
WickyNilliams
Amazing, thanks for the heads up. I now have an account.

------
IvyMike
This isn't an existing site, but it's an idea for a new site.

It always seemed to me like the list of up/downvotes forms a graph not unlike
hyperlinks the web; I'd be curious to see a site that tried to apply a
PageRank-like algorithm to that graph rather than a pure "one vote = one
point" system like reddit.

Of course this would probably lead to SEO-like techniques and attempts to game
the system, and high-karma accounts would probably end up being sold for cash,
it might encourage groupthink, etc, but it still would be interesting to see
how it rolled out.

~~~
zeckalpha
You may be interested in reading HN's source:
[http://arclanguage.org/install](http://arclanguage.org/install)

------
SeanDav
[http://boingboing.net](http://boingboing.net) is a rather interesting, if
somewhat alternate, source of tech and other news.

------
kindlez
You should check out [http://business.snapzu.com](http://business.snapzu.com)
or [http://tech.snapzu.com](http://tech.snapzu.com) (same service, different
categories)

It's a more visual approach, and new submissions start small and get bigger as
they get more popular (amount of votes) on the grid.

------
GamblersFallacy
Simple python scraper for all the links:

import requests

import lxml.html

dom =
lxml.html.fromstring(requests.get('[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7254884'](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7254884')).content)

[x for x in dom.xpath('//a/@href') if '//' in x and 'ycombinator.com' not in
x]

------
pmcpinto
A few weeks ago I launched [http://thecurrency.io/](http://thecurrency.io/),
which is like a HN for cryptocurrencies and the future of money.

Feel free to give me some suggestions.

------
3rd3
Going outside.

~~~
sdegutis
I'm not a fan of their commenting system: it's not very easy to read the
scrollback after a few days.

~~~
protomyth
Also, someone installed the "polar vortex" mod and we've had temperatures
going from -25F to 38F and back with some nasty winds. By the way, the driving
in a -F day after a 32F+ day is seriously a pain.

------
lucaspiller
Lifestyle / small business stuff:

[http://lifestyle.io/](http://lifestyle.io/) \- Appears to be down though :(

[http://www.reddit.com/r/entrepreneur](http://www.reddit.com/r/entrepreneur)
\- People who have made it complaining about people who haven't

[http://www.reddit.com/r/smallbusiness](http://www.reddit.com/r/smallbusiness)
\- More brick and mortar

[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups) \- Lots
of 'startups' where people have built a website, with the occasional actual
business

------
MichaelMoser123
Work, doing something productive instead of hanging out in all these places
(that's intended for my own self, hear that?)

------
freetonik
For Russian-speaking crowd there is [https://develop.re/](https://develop.re/)

------
serkanyersen
[http://www.echojs.com/](http://www.echojs.com/) is Hacker news for Javascript

~~~
_random_
Like there is not enough of this stuff here on HN.

------
iamdanfox
[http://www.echojs.com/](http://www.echojs.com/) \- a JS-related Hacker News

------
tdk
news:comp.misc is active and interesting [http://squte.com](http://squte.com)
provides a moderated interface to newsgroups (it will be familiar if you have
ever been to slashdot.org) [http://soylentnews.org](http://soylentnews.org)

------
lauradhamilton
[http://www.medtechnologynews.com/](http://www.medtechnologynews.com/)

------
jjsz
[https://pinboard.in/popular/](https://pinboard.in/popular/)

~~~
ionwake
I cannot divulge what I am working on just yet, but this thread and your post
have certainly helped to make it great. Thanks!

~~~
jjsz
Don't forget to divulge when you can.

------
rudexpunx
[https://techpost.com](https://techpost.com) (early dev. version)

------
dotBen
Are you compiling a seed list for an aggregator/machine learning type project?

~~~
sdegutis
Nope, just looking for a community to join that never gives me the cryptic
message "You're submitting too fast. Please slow down. Thanks".

------
gtmtg
[http://monocle.io](http://monocle.io)

------
wahnfrieden
[http://usv.com](http://usv.com)

------
jordsmi
Reddit is my go to since there is a subreddit for almost any topic.

~~~
4lph4_D4wg
And shadow bans , and manipulated voting , and crazy mods , that somehow
control 100s of subreddits. Seriously , take a look sometime at the mod
accounts and notice how much of reddit is completely controlled by the same
people.

The place is really controlled by mods not by the voting , the voting is an
illusion and is easily manipulated. Ultimately the mods and admins have final
say on what you see no matter what the vote count.

I am not a fan of reddit and hope for something better.

~~~
q3k
...so basically it's like HN?

------
gangster_dave
Quora is great for finding interesting startup and tech tidbits.

------
ionwake
Are there any Newsgroups recommendations?

For instance - comp.misc ?

------
lowglow
supplemental, not an alternative to:
[http://techendo.co/](http://techendo.co/)

------
tohash
news.layervault.com, producthunt.co

------
lingben
hubski

------
flibertgibit
about:blank

Get off your computer. Go outside. Read a fucking book.

~~~
sdegutis
Wasn't that a little unnecessarily hostile to a stranger you know nothing
about?

~~~
a3n
That's when it's most satisfying, when you don't know them and they can't see
you. Think of all the times you've been flipped off by someone in a car
because you moved a fraction of a second too slowly; those people must really
like flipping people off.

------
mergy
Life.

~~~
sdegutis
I'm looking for something a little less moderated.

~~~
krapp
Thug life?

------
stcredzero
Alternatives are irrelevant. Resistance is futile.

